# Ugly.



## Fuscus (Mar 11, 2013)

Boy, its this guys ugly. You wouldn't want to meet him in a dark alley! But he seems to know his stuff and I wasn't misquoted too badly.
Also look at the slide show, where they show two carpets "mating" 

Snakes alive! Three bites in one day | Sunshine Coast Daily


----------



## sacred_DUC (Mar 11, 2013)

not the prettiest sight, but article wasn't to bad some good pics of python being bagged with 10ft poles


----------



## JrFear (Mar 11, 2013)

looks like 2 males battling it out!


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 11, 2013)

lol i only just got it....sorry blonde moment  this is obviously u. I really did think u were saying the snake was ugly lol.


----------



## Blackdog (Mar 11, 2013)

Old Stripey looks like he's enjoying the limelight nearly as much as you. Good to see he's fit and healthy.
You've got a real Uncle Fester look happening there mate, lucky they got your best side.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 11, 2013)

Old Stripey ( or Snookums as he is now called due to his "mean" disposition  ) did not like it one bit as was very uncooperative. You can see the pink flush from the excitement/exertion of me attempting to pose with him. That was the best photo out of about 50.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 11, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> lol i only just got it....sorry blonde moment  this is obviously u. I really did think u were saying the snake was ugly lol.


Snookums is one of the cutest snakes I know


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 11, 2013)

Fuscus said:


> Snookums is one of the cutest snakes I know



yeah thats what i thought lol he doesnt look ugly to me! the opposite infact


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 11, 2013)

I want to know who this "expert" is, that said those snakes were mating?
Whoever it is, has obviously never seen two male snakes fighting before.


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 11, 2013)

I was gonna say they aren't exactly "mating" in one of the pictures they weren't even connected at the cloaca.


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 11, 2013)

Its a little known fact that a male and female snake will fight, just so that they can have awesome make up sex afterwards.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Mar 11, 2013)

I have had female and males fight before but not this fired up as those pic's show and only cause they where introduced too early in the season but they end up retreating after a short fuse, this photo is of 2 males combating as you can see clearly in these pictures both are trying to make each other bigger then the other by trying to get there head higher then the other this is show of domenance that is the main this that gets the females excited and ready to mate. you'll find when the pair is ready to mate they go through a short ritual of chasing each other and tickling each other and the actual mating is quiet and last for hours and hours with them just snuggling in a dark place not throwing there body around and causing the other damage.


----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 12, 2013)

As for the comments. I had someone come into work telling me that he called a snake catcher on sunny coast who told him it was perfectly fine to keep a Kellback he found in his yard. Clearly someone on the coast not knowing what they are doing!!


----------

